# Best Advertising For Screen Printing Shops...



## SJCPRINT (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone have any advice for advertising a new screen printing shop? What has generated results for your business?

Thanks!

-SJCPRINT


----------



## alvin6661 (Dec 17, 2009)

word of mouth, and putting out a good product. knocking on doors is second best.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Wear one of your printed shirts with your website on the back.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Donate a few shirts to youth groups with your company name on the back. 

Kids will wear them if there is something that pertains to them on the front.

Cheapest form of advertising with a high perceived value. Plus you can control the cost by how many you put out there.


----------



## SJCPRINT (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!

-SJCPRINT


----------

